# Sub-forums for LMR Offers?



## LLW (Jun 4, 2010)

JMHO:

I think setting up different sub-forums for ads for different broad regions (e.g. U.S. West, East, Hawaii, Canada) regions, instead of having all regions mixed in, may help increase/improve readership and therefore create more successful last minute rentals, which would be good for both the owner and the renter. The poster would be the one who determines which sub-forum to put the ad in.

Pros:
1. Currently, often the post title (or even the details) only has the resort's name and a sub-region that most people aren't familiar with (e.g. Marco Island), and doesn't tell what region the resort is in. Most readers who don't know would probably skip the post, and the owner would lose an opportunity. Most successful last minute rentals would be for a region near where the reader lives.

2. Having different sub-forums would reduce the time needed to read the titles of posts, and would attract more people to read or read more often, if there is a higher chance of a deal.

3. If a reader is interested in more or all regions, they can always read them all.

Cons:
1. Some ads for not-so-popular regions would get fewer reads than if they are all mixed in? (But their rental success rate is probably not so good now, in any case.)

2. More administrative efforts/hassles?



It seems rentals are becoming a major option for timeshare users, be they owners or renters. Anything that might help would be a good thing to do.


----------



## Dreamer2010 (Jun 7, 2010)

*Sounds Good*

New here! 
But I have visited that list quite a few times and if you keep on top of it regularly (daily) theres not that many new posts, however I do like the sounds of being able to pick one specific area to see if anythings available.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 7, 2010)

this functionality exists in the marketplace already.


----------



## scrapngen (Jun 7, 2010)

TUGBrian said:


> this functionality exists in the marketplace already.



I think the OP is talking about the forum for last minute rentals?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 7, 2010)

I understand, however its simply not necessary (or a necessary additional burden to the mods) to duplicate the functionality on the forums.


----------



## LLW (Jun 7, 2010)

TUGBrian said:


> I understand, however its simply not necessary (or a necessary additional burden to the mods) to duplicate the functionality on the forums.



Thanks for your consideration.

So LMR posters should also post in the Marketplace, in order to improve their chance.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 7, 2010)

LLW - Since the Marketplace is free for all members, I would definitely post Ads in both places!

Just so you know, the LMR Forum is one area that requires a lot of moderating, mostly because people do not read and follow the rules for that forum.  I am afraid that adding more sub-forums to it, would create a lot of confusion, and require even more moderating.


----------



## LLW (Jun 7, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> LLW - Since the Marketplace is free for all members, I would definitely post Ads in both places!
> 
> Just so you know, the LMR Forum is one area that requires a lot of moderating, mostly because people do not read and follow the rules for that forum.  I am afraid that adding more sub-forums to it, would create a lot of confusion, and require even more moderating.



Thanks Denise.

I can understand the extra effort required on posts not following the rules. The volunteers' moderating is much appreciated.  

I am actually not a likely poster in LMR (because of Worldmark's rule for liability on renting), but a casual reader, although I really don't need to spend the extra cash on a rental.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 7, 2010)

Instead of sub-forums, you might consider setting up Thread Prefixes for the LMR forum.  When viewing the forum, members would then be able to filter just the prefix they want to see.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 7, 2010)

So the preset prefix choices could be for regions and if one wasn't selected, the post would show as the do now.


----------



## geekette (Jun 7, 2010)

LMR titles are supposed to include the basic information, including location.  To what degree a poster will follow this will always vary.  Plenty of cities in the US I've not heard of, so a city name is not sufficient unless it's of worldwide notice (NYC, Vegas, Orlando, London, Paris,   ...)

If an offer is appealling but I don't know where it is, I can google it.  If they simply mention a city, I post in that thread asking where it is.  That should yield a state or country for anyone else reading the thread.

If the region prefix thing catches on, great, but I also would not like to add additional burden to the mods.  I figure the renters are getting a great deal and can do a bit of rudimentary homework if the poster includes the basic location.  

Certainly in the US, what states are in which regions is up for debate.  Settling that could take months!


----------



## Rent_Share (Jun 7, 2010)

Seems like LMR rules are set in stone - 

If you don't like em don't list or look . . . . .  

Tastes like chicken . . . .


----------



## geekette (Jun 7, 2010)

Rent_Share said:


> Seems like LMR rules are set in stone -
> 
> If you don't like em don't list or look . . . . .
> 
> Tastes like chicken . . . .



I disagree.  I think mods and admin have always embraced improvements that are consistent with the purpose of those forums.


----------

